# Is Luke 7:36 a different event?



## FedByRavens (Jun 15, 2016)

I'm currently struggling with Luke 7:36. It seems so similar to the 3 accounts of Mary anointing Jesus in Matthew, Mark, and John that I can't see how they are about different events. Every commentary that I have consulted says that without question they are not the same event. Their reasoning is: 
1. Luke's account says that Simon is a Pharisee, the rest refer to him as "the leper."
2. Luke's account happened early in the ministry of Jesus, the rest happened late.
3. Luke's account supposedly happened in Galilee, the rest happened in Bethany.
4. Luke's account has an unnamed sinful woman anointing Jesus, the rest have Mary anointing Jesus.
5. Luke's account has Simon being critical of the woman who is anointing, the rest have the 12 being critical.

Couldn't Simon have been a Pharisee and a leper?
I've heard that many times the Gospels events don't happen in chronological order, nor were they intended to.
I can't really see how Luke's account definitely happened in Galilee.
I don't see how Mary couldn't have been the sinful woman.
I don't see how both Simon and the 12 couldn't have responded negatively.

If we are able to harmonize all of the Resurrection passages, why can't we harmonize these?


----------



## Jack K (Jun 15, 2016)

They don't harmonize. They are different events. It is possible, though, that stories about the first event in Galilee inspired Mary's later action in Bethany.


----------



## KeithW (Jun 15, 2016)

Caleb, I thought the same thing. I decided one time to lay all 4 accounts side by side and compare them phrase by phrase. I am sending you a PM.


----------



## FedByRavens (Jun 15, 2016)

Jack K said:


> They don't harmonize.


 That is where I'm confused. How?


----------



## Jack K (Jun 15, 2016)

FedByRavens said:


> Jack K said:
> 
> 
> > They don't harmonize.
> ...



The clearest inconsistency is that Luke says in 8:1 that Jesus went through the cities and villages of Galilee soon after the event at Simon's house. So the idea that maybe the Luke account is presented out of order is nullified by Luke himself. John is similarly clear that the Bethany event happened six days before the Passover that marked Jesus' arrest in Jerusalem.


----------



## FedByRavens (Jun 15, 2016)

"Soon afterward he went on through cities and villages, proclaiming and bringing the good news of the kingdom of God. And the twelve were with him, 2 and also some women who had been healed of evil spirits and infirmities: Mary, called Magdalene, from whom seven demons had gone out, 3 and Joanna, the wife of Chuza, Herod's household manager, and Susanna, and many others, who provided for them out of their means" Luke 8:1-3 Where do we find Galilee here?


----------



## MW (Jun 15, 2016)

FedByRavens said:


> If we are able to harmonize all of the Resurrection passages, why can't we harmonize these?



There is only one resurrection, whereas anointing was a common custom of hospitality and was likely done more than once. The accounts identify different women, times, places, situations, and hosts; but more particular, the actions are different, and the defence of each action is different.


----------



## KeithW (Jun 15, 2016)

I once heard an assistant pastor going on and on about this story without referring to Scripture. I personally thought that the Gospels have parallel accounts of this story but was not sure. So I spent the rest of the afternoon going through the 4 accounts laying the verses and phrases side by side.

The difficulty in looking at these will be in that sometimes 2 or 3 different accounts say the same thing but it is not the same 2 or 3 accounts each time. The crossover ends up involving all 4 accounts.

(All verses are KJV)

*Where*


Matt. 26:6-13Mark 14:3-9Luke 7:36-50John 12:1-96 Now when Jesus was in *Bethany*,3 And being in *Bethany*36 And one of the Pharisees desired him that he would eat with him.1 Then Jesus six days before the passover came to *Bethany*, where Lazarus was which had been dead, whom he raised from the dead.6 in the *house *of Simon the leper, 3 in the *house *of Simon the leper, 36 And he went into the Pharisee's *house*, 6 *Simon *the leper 3 *Simon *the leper 39 the Pharisee... 40 *Simon *4 Judas Iscariot, *Simon's *son 7 as he *sat at meat *3 as he *sat at meat *36 and *sat down to meat*.2 There they made him a *supper*; and Martha served: but Lazarus was one of them that *sat at the table *with him. 

*A Woman Anoints Jesus*


Matt. 26:6-13Mark 14:3-9Luke 7:36-50John 12:1-97 There came unto him a *woman *3 there came a *woman *37 a *woman *in the city, which was a sinner, 3 *Mary *[the sister of Lazarus John 11:1,2] 7 having *an alabaster box *of very precious ointment 3 having *an alabaster box *of ointment of spikenard very precious 37 brought *an alabaster box *of ointment, 3 Then took... *a pound *of ointment of spikenard, very costly 7 having an alabaster box of very precious *ointment *3 having an alabaster box of *ointment of spikenard *very precious 37 brought an alabaster box of *ointment*, 3 Then took... a pound of *ointment of spikenard*, very costly 7 having an alabaster box of *very precious *ointment 3 having an alabaster box of ointment of spikenard *very precious*  3 Then took... a pound of ointment of spikenard, *very costly *7 *and poured it on his head *3 and she brake the box, *and poured it on his head *    38 And stood at his feet behind him weeping, and began to wash *his feet *with tears, and did wipe them with the hairs of her head, and kissed *his feet*, *and anointed them with the ointment*. 3 *and anointed the feet of Jesus*,   38 And stood at his feet behind him weeping, and began to wash his feet with tears, *and did wipe them with the hairs of her head*, and kissed his feet, and anointed them with the ointment. 3 *and wiped his feet with her hair*: and the house was filled with the odour of the ointment. 

*Response of Others*


Matt. 26:6-13Mark 14:3-9Luke 7:36-50John 12:1-98 But *when his disciples *saw it, they had indignation, saying, 4 And *there were some *that had indignation within themselves, and said, 39 Now when *the Pharisee *which had bidden him saw it, he spake within himself, saying, 4 Then saith *one of his disciples, Judas Iscariot*, Simon's son, which should betray him, 8 To what purpose is *this waste*? 4 Why was *this waste *of the ointment made?   9 For this ointment might have been *sold for much*, and given to the poor. 5 For it might have been *sold for more than three hundred pence*, and have been given to the poor.  5 Why was not this ointment *sold for three hundred pence*, and given to the poor? 9 For this ointment might have been sold for much, and *given to the poor*. 5 For it might have been sold for more than three hundred pence, and have been* given to the poor*.  5 Why was not this ointment sold for three hundred pence, and *given to the poor*?  5 And they murmured against her.      6 This he said, not that he cared for the poor; but because he was a thief, and had the bag, and bare what was put therein.   39 This man, if he were a prophet, would have known who and what manner of woman this is that toucheth him: for she is a sinner.  

*Response of Jesus to the Indignation Spoken Aloud*


Matt. 26:6-13Mark 14:3-9(Luke 7:36-50)John 12:1-910 When *Jesus *understood it, he *said *unto them, 6 And *Jesus said*, Let her alone; 7 Then *said Jesus*, Let her alone: 6 And Jesus said, *Let her alone*;. 7 Then said Jesus, *Let her alone*: 10 *Why trouble ye the woman*? 6 *why trouble ye her*? 10 for *she hath wrought a good work upon me*. 6 *she hath wrought a good work on me*. 11 *For ye have the poor always with you*; 7 *For ye have the poor with you always*, and whensoever ye will ye may do them good: 8 *For the poor always ye have with you*; 11 *but me ye have not always*. 7 *but me ye have not always*. 8 *but me ye have not always*. 12 For in that she hath *poured this ointment on my body*, she did it *for my burial*. 8 She hath done what she could: she is come aforehand to *anoint my body to the burying*. 7 against *the day of my burying hath she kept this*. 13 Verily I say unto you, Wheresoever this gospel shall be preached in the whole world, there shall also this, that this woman hath done, be told for a memorial of her. 9 Verily I say unto you, Wheresoever this gospel shall be preached throughout the whole world, this also that she hath done shall be spoken of for a memorial of her. 

*Response of Jesus to the Silent Indignation*


(Matt. 26:6-13)(Mark 14:3-9)Luke 7:36-50(John 12:1-9)40 And Jesus answering said unto him, Simon, I have somewhat to say unto thee. And he saith, Master, say on. 41 There was a certain creditor which had two debtors: the one owed five hundred pence, and the other fifty. 42 And when they had nothing to pay, he frankly forgave them both. Tell me therefore, which of them will love him most? 43 Simon answered and said, I suppose that he, to whom he forgave most. And he said unto him, Thou hast rightly judged. 44 And he turned to the woman, and said unto Simon, Seest thou this woman? I entered into thine house, thou gavest me no water for my feet: but she hath washed my feet with tears, and wiped them with the hairs of her head. 45 Thou gavest me no kiss: but this woman since the time I came in hath not ceased to kiss my feet. 46 My head with oil thou didst not anoint: but this woman hath anointed my feet with ointment. 47 Wherefore I say unto thee, Her sins, which are many, are forgiven; for she loved much: but to whom little is forgiven, the same loveth little. 48 And he said unto her, Thy sins are forgiven. 49 And they that sat at meat with him began to say within themselves, Who is this that forgiveth sins also? 50 And he said to the woman, Thy faith hath saved thee; go in peace. 

*Postscript to the Account in John*


(Matt. 26:6-13)(Mark 14:3-9)(Luke 7:36-50)John 12:1-99 Much people of the Jews therefore knew that he was there: and they came not for Jesus' sake only, but that they might see Lazarus also, whom he had raised from the dead. 

The story in John 12 comes after the story of Jesus raising Lazarus from the dead in John 11, which starts with,



> Now a certain man was sick, named Lazarus, of Bethany, the town of Mary and her sister Martha. (*It was that Mary which anointed the Lord with ointment, and wiped his feet with her hair, whose brother Lazarus was sick*.) (John 11:1-2)


----------



## Jack K (Jun 16, 2016)

FedByRavens said:


> "Soon afterward he went on through cities and villages, proclaiming and bringing the good news of the kingdom of God. And the twelve were with him, 2 and also some women who had been healed of evil spirits and infirmities: Mary, called Magdalene, from whom seven demons had gone out, 3 and Joanna, the wife of Chuza, Herod's household manager, and Susanna, and many others, who provided for them out of their means" Luke 8:1-3 Where do we find Galilee here?



Galilee locations are mentioned both earlier in chapter 7 and later in chapter 8. There's no cause to think Luke shifted both the timeline and location to put this account between those passages for some unknown reason. But Galilee is not the point. The point is that it is not sensible to think Jesus spent the six days between the anointing at Bethany and Passover on a preaching tour through cities and villages anywhere when we have a clear record of how he spent those days teaching at the Temple.

May I ask: Why are you trying to force the idea that these were all one event when the evidence points against it and there are plenty of good reasons why they might share some similar aspects and still be separate occasions?


----------



## KeithW (Jun 16, 2016)

Jack K said:


> Galilee locations are mentioned both earlier in chapter 7 and later in chapter 8.


I had to look it up.

"Now when he had ended all his sayings in the audience of the people, he entered into Capernaum." (Luke 7:1) Capernaum is on the north shore of the Sea of Galilee.

"And it came to pass the day after, that he went into a city called Nain; and many of his disciples went with him, and much people." (Luke 7:11) Nain is 20 miles southwest of Capernaum.

The story in Luke 7:18-35 contains, "And John calling unto him two of his disciples sent them to Jesus, saying, Art thou he that should come? or look we for another?" (Luke 7:19). The location is not given by Luke. Matthew 11:1-6 has a parallel account but Matthew does not provide a location.

In the story in Luke 7:36-50, the subject of this thread, the location is not given by Luke.



Jack K said:


> May I ask: Why are you trying to force the idea that these were all one event when the evidence points against it and there are plenty of good reasons why they might share some similar aspects and still be separate occasions?


It can help people if Scriptures references are provided to support our answers.


----------

